# Bolivar Petite Corona or Corona Junior?



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Afternoon everyone,

I just want to see what your opinions are on the two cigars mentioned above. I'm looking to stock up on some more fairly quick smokes. The only small Cubans that I have smoked are the partagas shorts. 

My main question is if there is a difference in flavor and or strength in these two cigars, or is one just a longer smoke? Both are a 42 rg but the petite corona is slightly longer at 5 inches. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

tysalem said:


> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> I'm looking to stock up on some more fairly quick smokes.


Just buy 2 boxes of HUHCs
and you can thank me later


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

You really can't go wrong either way.

Recent production BCJ's and BPC's have both been smoking extremely well, especially the ULA xxx 14 codes. Should go down as a storied vintage!

I stocked up on both vitolas, four boxes of each recently. Will probably grab more if they stick around. 

I also have a couple of boxes of HUHC's. Love 'em, but as yet they do not measure up to these Boli babies.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

tysalem said:


> Bolivar Petit Corona or Corona Junior?


The answer, of course, is both. I prefer the CJ based on the size.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the advice. I have looked at the HUHCs, but I've heard better things about the two Bolivar sizes that I'm looking at. The only Bolivar I've had was a BBF which I loved. Derek, I may just follow your advice and get one box each. It's hard not too when they're just over 100 bucks a pop.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the BCJ packs a bigger punch, although the BPC is very flavorful too. I like the HUHC, but they are too short...I smoke them mostly during breaks at live poker tourneys.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

cheapest ive seen cj are for $102 and the pc for $128 cant go wrong buying both if you dont like both you can always unload them


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

The PC has historically smoke better ROTT year after year....


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

BPC WITH ULA CODE X2!


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

tysalem said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the advice. I have looked at the HUHCs, but I've heard better things about the two Bolivar sizes that I'm looking at. The only Bolivar I've had was a BBF which I loved. Derek, I may just follow your advice and get one box each. It's hard not too when they're just over 100 bucks a pop.


Why not a box of HUHC and one of either BPC or BCJ ?
That's what I'would do if I were you.


----------



## tysalem (Dec 31, 2011)

concig said:


> Why not a box of HUHC and one of either BPC or BCJ ?
> That's what I'would do if I were you.


That's most likely what I will do. Thanks, Nick.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

upmann and bolivar have been the most consistent marcas imho cant go wrong and never too early to load up on colder weather smokes


----------



## euro (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm a new smoker (I have smoked some cubans and I love them). I asked myself this questions a couple days ago. I'll try the Petite Corona, but the Corona Junior.... What a cigar! It produces a thick smoke, I never expected that kind of smoke from a small cigar as I smoked only bigger cigars such as the Montecristo Double Edmundo.

Luckily a local casa del habana have a huge walk in humidor


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I guess the BCJ is winning the overall war for me, after all. 

I started to order RASCC's and Parti Shorts last night to recharge my dwindling stocks, but ended up having a change of heart at the last minute and ordered yet another couple of boxes of BCJ's (on top of the four I bought last month). 

While I do love those other minutos, you just can't beat recent production BCJ's. Plus, they were about $10 a box cheaper than the others.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

tysalem said:


> Afternoon everyone,
> 
> I just want to see what your opinions are on the two cigars mentioned above. I'm looking to stock up on some more fairly quick smokes. The only small Cubans that I have smoked are the partagas shorts.
> 
> ...


You ever try the HUCM tubos? They are one of the best CC's I've smoked in recent years. Pure honey and cream!

FOGIES, do these come in dress boxes?&#128512;


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

between the 2 i have probably smoked a thousand ... both top shelf cigars ... i rarely smoke them young any more .

junior ... perhaps the most complex cigar of all my open boxes ... 2003 vintage has gone from being a good cigar to a great cigar in only 12 years .

petite corona ... 2002 vintage is like an hour and fifteen minutes of lemon pie just now .

derrek


----------

